# Mp3s For Talking Heads Or Skulls



## MADMAN MIKE (Sep 11, 2007)

Helllllllloooo 
Iam A Newbey To This Forum I Am Looking For Mp3s To Use On A Couple Of Talking Heads I Built Anyone Have Any Ideal Were I Might Find A Few Different Ones?????


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

That's a good question. I don't know if anyone's made any available. Last year, half the fun for me was creating my own routine for my skulls, but then, to me it was like making my old comic series come to life... haha.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I too have been searching far and wide for inexpensive mp3 players for my haunt. So far I haven't been very successful. If I come across some, I'll pass the info on...and maybe you can too (obviously providing they are offering more than you want or need).


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

What I am going to do is hook up my computer speakers up to my Ipod. Not necessarily CHEAP if you don't have the components, but if you do, it is FREE.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Circuit city has a cheap MP3 on sale this week $15, just bought 2 of them. Works ok, saw them on one of the forums. I used one yesterday on the Boris hack. 6th Ave electronics has the same deal, saw the circular this morning. Not as good as Otakus $5 player, but beggars can't be choosers


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike I don't know where you live, but a lot of Thrift Shops, Good Wills, or resale shops sell computer speakers for a few bucks. It might help to offset the $$ spent on an MP3 player.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm not sure if MADMAN MIKE wanted players or mp3 audio files. I suspect he wanted files not players.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

oh, sorry, I misread. In that case, try halloween forum and do a search on voice overs. Dusza Beben has done some excellent work. Other than that, I am of no help whatsoever!


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Lots of talking head files here...

http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Quotes/

(Back up to the main site and there's lots of pirate songs and animal sounds and witch chants and weather sounds and mucho other stuff too!!)


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

I've used the jokes found here

http://www.markbsplace.net/creepzone/joking-skellys.htm

My joketellers are one prop I'll never be able to get rid of because it is one of the most asked about.


----------

